# Serrasalmus Manueli



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

amazing


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow coming along nicely man! Did you carve those fins out like that? Looks very cool, the way the fins are growing long and pointy, you can just tell that he's healthy. Reminds me of my smaller Manueli (which is also smaller than yours from the looks), except that mine has small rounded fins, and not long flowing pointy edged ones. Especially the bottom fin. I think that's a sign of maturity on them... Judging from a few larger specimens. Cheers!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful manny!


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

amazing looking fish!


----------



## jo3l (Nov 22, 2008)

sweet jesus those are wicked phot's


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

What they said ^^^^^


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

nice fish, i really like the fins on him.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

primetime3wise said:


> nice fish, i really like the fins on him.


Thanks guys, He does have nice fins.


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

real nice manny buddy, Mine is about 7.5"s in a 265 gallon very shy though i know he will be fine, because of his large aquarium


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice good job


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Flawless !!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats one sweet looking manny you got







i especially like that first shot. looks deadly


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> thats one sweet looking manny you got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first shot came out great, as soon as I was going to take the picture he turned.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking good Andoni


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

****** said:


> Looking good Andoni


Thanks ******, I will try to post more pictures soon.

Manueli are aggressive piranha.


----------

